# Peace Out



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

bawb2u, da manster...we'll be in touch.

dannyboy go f*ck yourself.

peace bitches.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

f*ck you for not saying bye-----asshole......


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

See ya in a few days!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

every time someone declares they are leaving they turn up in a few weeks/months time/ no biggy. see you soon


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

Watch your ass around those inmates


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

like you have a life outside p-fury


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

who are you anyway?


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Party at Armacs!!!

BTW


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Buh bye!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

His Majesty said:


> every time someone declares they are leaving they turn up in a few weeks/months time/ no biggy. see you soon


What kind of pure attention whore would pull a move like that anyway?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Good Bye and Good Luck R1!...







....I will definitely look forward to seeing one of your fireworks show here in Maryland!...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

That move is so "Tom Cruise"...







later man, happy P Keeping!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> every time someone declares they are leaving they turn up in a few weeks/months time/ no biggy. see you soon


What kind of pure attention whore would pull a move like that anyway?
[/quote]








R1, go have a good cry and we'll see you when you feel better man.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

hey... A Quick Heads Up from r1dermon.

New AQHU?


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

go f*ck yourself? lol

We'll ya back in a few days man











Xenon said:


> hey... A Quick Heads Up from r1dermon.
> 
> New AQHU?


Lol Mike, well played!

/uppercuts Yung


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I better watch the news tonight, never know what r1dermon is up to when off pfury...


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

Have any of you guys watched any good movies recently?

/goes to check a torrent website


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

At the beginning of the month you promised us you were leaving. Unfortunately it took this long. Adios.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes I did recall reading something like that :nod:


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

MPG said:


> See ya in a few days!


Exactly what I was thinking haha!

if your true delete your account my son!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Traveller said:


> Have any of you guys watched any good movies recently?
> 
> /goes to check a torrent website


The Road. 
Good flick and total tear jerker ending.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Have any of you guys watched any good movies recently?
> 
> /goes to check a torrent website


The Road. 
Good flick and total tear jerker ending.
[/quote]

RnR thats a great movie, but you should read the book! It's so dark and depressing, seems like your style. Much more violent too.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Come back soon!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Dude, you should have your account deleted and come back in a couple months as 20pointers


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Have any of you guys watched any good movies recently?
> 
> /goes to check a torrent website


The Road. 
Good flick and total tear jerker ending.
[/quote]

read the book, way better and a lot more tears


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Best of luck, Liam. I'm at the same place, welcome mats out.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

ZOSICK said:


> Dude, you should have your account deleted and come back in a couple months as 20pointers


Bahahahahaha that's f*cking hilarious!!
X2


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

R1dermon upper cuts P-Fury.
Jumps fence...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

MPG said:


> See ya in a few days!


LOL
my thoughts exactly
r1, you better come back dude. we were just becoming good friends.








anyways, take a break dude. if ya must. take a few weeks off. come back and i guarentee you you'll be back to stay. dont leave your friends.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> /R1dermon upper cuts P-Fury.
> /Jumps fence...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Better that you leave now cuz the Celtics are going to suck even worse next year


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

10pointers said:


> Have any of you guys watched any good movies recently?
> 
> /goes to check a torrent website


The Road. 
Good flick and total tear jerker ending.
[/quote]

RnR thats a great movie, but you should read the book! It's so dark and depressing, seems like your style. Much more violent too.
[/quote]

Thanks for the suggestion as I just so happen to have a 100 gift card for Chapters I got for Xmas that I haven't spent nothing on. I think I'll grab that book this weekend if it's there.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Pasted from another thread as the title of this thread inspired the post before I even read it... BOLDed for truth...

_Ultimately this site is what it is, and will become what it becomes from the members who gather and participate here.

I have been hanging around for over 7 years, and things have changed MANY times since I first lurked, and eventually joined...

*If a few technical errors, and fear of change are enough to make you throw up your girly arms and run for zee hills, then, wow... Maybe you are kind of a douche after all...*

This site doesn't owe ANYONE ANYTHING with the exception of those who put the money up to run it..

AND they can do whatever they want to, it is their property!!

I have even donated as a member sponsor and have absolutely NO feelings of being owed anything! I willingly gave what I gave because I like this place and could spare it at the time...

I have seen many MANY people come and go, ones you miss, and ones you don't.

In the end it is what it is for whatever its worth, and what it means to you... _

/Anyway...

//Anyone see the movie "Twelve" or read the book??

Reviewers seem to either love or hate it...

I really liked it...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Have to give that one a try too I figure.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

he gets a new job and now he thinks he's better then us....psh.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

See ya rider, hope you'll still come around though


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

diddye said:


> he gets a new job and now he thinks he's better then us....psh.


Don't worry, I've always been better than him even with his new job.










I hope he gets on his high horse and rides off out of town.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

MPG said:


> See ya in a few days!


So true! What a ***.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I hope it wasn't anything I said!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

You actually care? Well than you're gay too.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Ja said:


> You actually care? Well than you're gay too.


That hurts...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

He'll be back bye a new name...just not as AnotherDumbAssWithaNewName Dannyboy!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

New name, Tanny Danner.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> New name, Tanny Danner.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

next thread by R1deyourmom......"OK,seriously,im leaving guys.....seriously.....really..."


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

no he'll have enough ego to come back after like 7 days and actually make a "IM BACK" thread


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> New name, Tanny Danner.












Thats hilarious


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

well it looks like he's back or just being a









He logged in today./..


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

^^ probably couldn't resist checking out this post to see how much attention he's gotten.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

TheCableGuy said:


> ^^ probably couldn't resist checking out this post to see how much attention he's gotten.


another reason we need a like button for posts


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

This thread SUCKS!!!!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

sadboy said:


> This thread SUCKS!!!!


GTFO.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

STFU!!!


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Dolphinswin said:


> This thread SUCKS!!!!


GTFO.
[/quote]
troll of trolls


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

joey said:


> ^^ probably couldn't resist checking out this post to see how much attention he's gotten.


another reason we need a like button for posts
[/quote]
When you were gone we had a positive and negative rating sytem where each person could give a + or - to each post and up to 10 or something a day. It got removed after people started whining they had a negative rating.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Sean,
Well that is because the negative ratings on P-Fury adversely effected members sex drive, credit ratings, their ability to get a job and/or accepted to university, and countless other horrors as it pertains to everyday life in the real world!....


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

True!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

the fact that this thread is even still active is hilarious to me lol
i wonder how many times he's logged back in to see who said what. you know he's bitting his tounge trying not to add a reply. you know he angrily typed a response to someones post here and was like "FU*K! if i post again they were right!" ...*delete*

"shoulda never said i was leaving







"


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

maybe he is using a new persona................

any pig threads of late?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Central said:


> the fact that this thread is even still active is hilarious to me lol
> i wonder how many times he's logged back in to see who said what. you know he's bitting his tounge trying not to add a reply. you know he angrily typed a response to someones post here and was like "FU*K! if i post again they were right!" ...*delete*
> 
> "shoulda never said i was leaving
> ...


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

my girlfriend once dumped me because she saw my low rating score on here. True story


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

10pointers said:


> my girlfriend once dumped me because she saw my low rating score on here. True story


We are being rated??? Whats my rating as I'm apparently too dumb to figure it out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

This thread has run its course dont ya think?


----------

